# Hello from Ames



## computmaxer (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi I'm Max.

I'm the "tech crew head" at my high school in Ames, Iowa.


----------



## NickJones (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Max, Im a HS tech too. There's a few of us, I can't remember how, but you can join the HS Tech's group. Some of the stuff they talk about here, but I read almost every lighting post, and I have learnt so much! The more I read, the more I learn, so tell us what stuff you have! You need a bit more info than that! Good luck,
Nick


----------



## Hughesie (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome to Controlbooth Max,

The Social group that nick is refering to can be found here

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/groups/h-s-technicians.html


----------



## Kelite (Nov 10, 2008)

computmaxer said:


> Hi I'm Max.
> 
> I'm the "tech crew head" at my high school in Ames, Iowa.




Welcome aboard Max, it's good to have you! It's always a pleasure to see someone from Iowa joining the CB, as I have had many memorable experiences while being a member of the Dubuque Colts Drum and Bugle Corps. There were a few folks from the Ames area, and while I can't remember names, their actions brought a degree of honor to your 'neck of the woods'.

So- keep your nose clean and welcome to a terrific group of technical theater peeps!


----------



## willbb123 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey, some one else from Iowa. Im about two hours away from you in Iowa city.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 11, 2008)

willbb123 said:


> Hey, some one else from Iowa. Im about two hours away from you in Iowa city.



See? We have a familiy reunion already, and the doors have just opened! Wait 'til the spiked punch arrives!


----------



## cdub260 (Nov 11, 2008)

Kelite said:


> See? We have a familiy reunion already, and the doors have just opened! Wait 'til the spiked punch arrives!



Of course, given the somewhat warped senses of humor some techs have, it'll be cool-ade with actual railroad spikes in it.


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Max! There are lots of great people here to answer your questions. Get to know the search function it's your friend! 



Kelite said:


> See? We have a familiy reunion already, and the doors have just opened! Wait 'til the spiked punch arrives!




cdub260 said:


> Of course, given the somewhat warped senses of humor some techs have, it'll be cool-ade with actual railroad spikes in it.



... and you'll have to drink it in Keith's snowed in tree house with his dog and cat.


----------



## Kelite (Nov 13, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> ... and you'll have to drink it in Keith's snowed in tree house with his dog and cat.





Now *THAT'S* exactly how vicious rumors get started! Why, imagine someone actually standing in a tree house, making a tech support call to Vegas on a cell phone, in a snowstorm, with a dog wanting IN and a cat wanting OUT. 

I mean really...


 

You guys have a pretty active imagination, let me tell you.


----------



## cdub260 (Nov 13, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> ... and you'll have to drink it in Keith's snowed in tree house with his dog and cat.



Sorry, I'm a Southern California boy. I don't do snow. My knees ache just thinking about it.


----------



## willbb123 (Nov 14, 2008)

speaking of snow... its forcased to snow here today.... Im not happy...


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 15, 2008)

cdub260 said:


> Sorry, I'm a Southern California boy. I don't do snow. My knees ache just thinking about it.



Yeah but it was a really funny story wasn't it CW?


----------



## cdub260 (Nov 15, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Yeah but it was a really funny story wasn't it CW?



Oh, it was a great story. Maybe someday we can talk Kelite into posting it.


----------

